# Happy 77th Birthday Manong Inosanto!



## Stickgrappler (Jul 24, 2013)

I made some animated GIFs in celebration of Manong Inosantos 77th birthday! 

From his appearance in Sharkys Machine with the Balisong:








2 more here (which is the above GIF but separated as 2 individual flips)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/the-balisong-knife-in-movies-sharkys.html

-----------------------------------------------------------

From his demo at the Smithsonian Institute back in Oct 2010 (more coming soon)

*** Sumbrada with Guro Joel Clark ***






*** Florete ***







The above 2 GIFs are real-time, 4 more GIFs at the below link (which are just slomo and combo of real-time/slomo gifs)

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/some-animated-gifs-of-dan-inosantos.html




Happy Birthday Manong! Many many more to come!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Mr. Inosanto! * I have always enjoyed your teachings and congratulate you on being a great example of what a martial practitioner should strive to be!!!


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday and many more!!!!


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2013)

Love the gifs!!  Very happy birthday to one of the most respected folks in martial arts, period!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Mauthos (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow! Happy Birthday


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 25, 2013)

Carol said:


> Love the gifs!! Very happy birthday to one of the most respected folks in martial arts, period!





Thank you for your kind compliment!


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jul 25, 2013)

As mentioned yesterday, here are some more animated GIFs I made of Manong Inosanto in action from his demo at the Smithsonian Institute in celebration of his 77[SUP]th[/SUP] birthday.

Todays 2 sets featuring Manong Inosanto and disarms:












4 more (like the above 2 realtime GIFs, but 1 slomo, and 1 combo of realtime & slomo) here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/dan-inosanto-smithsonian-demo-gifs-set.html


















4 more ((like the above 2 realtime GIFs, but 1 slomo, and 1 combo of realtime & slomo) here:

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/07/dan-inosanto-smithsonian-demo-gifs-set_25.html




Hope you enjoyed the GIFs of Dan Inosanto in action!


----------



## Takai (Jul 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 20, 2013)

Happy belated 77th birthday

Manong Inosanto is the man that got me started and interested in the FMAs 30+ years ago.


----------

